# Fat Porn: Tipping The Scales - Location Change & RSVP



## HeatherBBW (Mar 23, 2006)

I know many of you were thinking of coming to this, so here is the updated information:

A change in location.. here is what they sent me. Looks like if you want to come you should RSVP as well just in case.

The Center for the Study of Gender and Sexuality
New York University

presents

FAT PORN: TIPPING THE SCALE

Heather Boyle, owner of bigcuties.com

Join a 400-plus pound fat model and webmistress in a frank discussion about fat porn and fat admirers. She will discuss everything from cheesecake to hardcore fat porn and hopefully put some stereotypes to rest.


Tuesday, March 28
6:00 to 7:30 PM

Silver Center, Room 714
31 Washington Place, 7th Floor
between Washington Square East and Greene Street


Seating may be limited.
Please RSVP to [email protected] or 212-992-9540.


This event is free and open to the public. Venue is wheelchair-accessible.



Robert Campbell
Administrator
Center for the Study of Gender and Sexuality
New York University
41 East 11th Street, 7th Floor
New York, NY 10003

212-992-9545 phone
212-995-4433 fax

NYU mail code: 8641

[email protected]

www.nyu.edu/fas/gender.sexuality


----------



## jack (Mar 23, 2006)

is there going to be an audio or video recording of this available anywhere, ever?


----------



## UberAris (Mar 23, 2006)

> is there going to be an audio or video recording of this available anywhere, ever?



Agreed, any chance?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Best of luck to you, Heather! If I was anywhere near NYC, I'd attempt to squish my behind into an auditorium seat and support you in person. Sounds like a fun evening.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 23, 2006)

Being a sociology major I think this is SO neat. I'd love to see a manuscript or audio/video or something. Way to go Heather!


----------



## TS Monkey (Mar 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> If I was anywhere near NYC, I'd attempt to squish my behind into an auditorium seat and support you in person.



*dreamy sigh*

- Tight Squeeze Monkey


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck Heather!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 23, 2006)

jack said:


> is there going to be an audio or video recording of this available anywhere, ever?




yes most definitely..i'd be interested in this too..or a transcript


----------



## Zoom (Mar 23, 2006)

jack said:


> is there going to be an audio or video recording of this available anywhere, ever?


Heather _could_ theoretically put it on her paysite... Not that I'm insinuating, suggesting and/or doing anything.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Not sure if I can, but I might ask John to video tape it or something. Then I will show it online..... if I don't fail miserably.. muahahahaha!

Fat Hugs,
Heather


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh... and to those NYers who are thinking about coming. Do you know a place that is nearby the new location that would be good to gather for a drink or dinner afterwards? Thought it would be nice for folks to get together on a social level after 

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## toni (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey,
I will be going to this event. I can't wait to see how it goes, I am very excited. Is anyone else going? Does anyone want to meet up before or after?


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 23, 2006)

HeatherBBW said:


> Oh... and to those NYers who are thinking about coming. Do you know a place that is nearby the new location that would be good to gather for a drink or dinner afterwards? Thought it would be nice for folks to get together on a social level after
> 
> Hugs,
> Heather



You can always try Jekyll & Hyde's, I believe it's on 6th Ave between 57th and 58th St...it's like getting dinner at Disney's Haunted Mansion, complete with animatronics and idiots in costume who get paid to annoy you!

I'd love to attend but Tuesday night is my late night at work...how much mic time are they giving you? Perhaps I can catch the end of the lecture...


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Lower Manhattan is a ethnic food mecca. You can go one way and go to a Chinese restaurant and pay a rediculously low price or turn another way and visit Little Italy, or go eastern European. they have large tables for seating big groups of people.


http://newyork.citysearch.com/profile/7084922/

Of course there's always a NY Deli;

http://www.hollyeats.com/Katzs.htm

and if you decide to eat on 57th street, don't foget to face west towards 10th ave and wave (I work on 57th street). Oh, 9th avenue is great too. It's home to a world class street fare and on it you can find foods of every type. Even a Chinese restaurants that specializes in dumplings. There are Puerto Rican resaturants, Thai, Chinese, Greek you name it.


----------



## shy guy (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Heather I got an idea of what you can ask the crowd and hear it is....How many FA's are in the House? now you might ask why should I ask this ...(1)aksing this let's you know how many people really know what they are talking about when they ask you someting(2)Plus don't you want to know your options for geting a date after it's over   ...later


----------



## acacia (Mar 23, 2006)

This seems like it is going to be a great event, I wish I could go, Best of Luck to you Heather!


----------



## jack (Mar 24, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Plus don't you want to know your options for geting a date after it's over   ...later




She's married.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 24, 2006)

in his defence, ya can;t blame a guy for dreamin'!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, I'm finally scheduled to head down to NYC to cheerlead for Heather.  So make sure if you're around you come and say hello to us... if you can't make the actual lecture, then meet us at the hotel later for some socializing.... 


See you there!!!


----------



## shy guy (Mar 25, 2006)

jack said:


> She's married.


SORRY!!!!!:doh: I didn't know...later


----------



## shy guy (Mar 25, 2006)

UberAris said:


> in his defence, ya can;t blame a guy for dreamin'!


Thanks dude for comeing to my defence ...later


----------



## UberAris (Mar 25, 2006)

Peace Shy Guy


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm going too! This is monumental.  You can add me to the list of grinning groupies in the audience Heather.


----------



## formerking (Mar 26, 2006)

Best wished, Heather.
Too bad I cannot make it to your lecture. I view myself as an practicing FA, who would like to put his experience on a more academic foundation.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey! I'm training someone at NYU on Tuesday, and I used to live right around the corner from Silver Center. I'll try and stop by.


----------



## pinuptami (Mar 26, 2006)

Shit...I'm seriously concidering driving my ass to this, even though I have class early Wednesday morning...I'll have to think about it, but it's something I would love to be present for.


----------



## pinuptami (Mar 26, 2006)

Okay, it's a 12 hour drive...so...nothin doin...sucks though, I would have loved to have been able to come.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 26, 2006)

I was going to go but I'm visting my family on my precious vacation time. Just needed to get out of the city. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Satsurou (Mar 28, 2006)

Too far, too far. Not in my city... not even in my country! XD I'd love to assist...

Anyway, I still am in time to wish you luck with the talk  Just the fact that you are giving that talk means that something is really changing for good.

Again, my best wishes


----------



## MaxiG (Mar 28, 2006)

*Heather!

I'm stuck doing my program until 3 pm, and probably wouldn't be able to actually get there until nine or nine-thirty. I can picture you speaking, and I hope it goes smashingly, lassie!

Have a great trip, and spread the word, kid! You will have many unseen friends and fans thanking you from near and far.

Now, when will we get you on the show... Let me know, pal! See you later!

Maxi!*


----------



## toni (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, I can't wait to see everyone tonight. I have a question, I emailed my RSVP and did not receive a reply. Is that normal? Am I still going to be let in or will I have to watch everyone through the window?


----------



## Russ2d (Mar 28, 2006)

I wish I could have gone too... the Tuesday schedule is a work killer..

I am very pleased (and confident) that Heather is speaking.. I can't think of a better rep then her on matters of fat, FAs, and fat sexuality.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

How did the presentation (and after party ) go last night?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 29, 2006)

heather,

you gave a wonderful speech... although you said that you are not by nature a public speaker, i found your lecture extremely well-crafted and very insightful... if i were you, i'd start investigating the possibilities for a lecture tour... any university would be very lucky to have you guest lecture... 

it was also lovely meeting you and the dimensions crew last night!

as always,
aris...


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, from what I hear, I really hope there is a transcript or recording I could find somewhere to hear Heather's speach. I really wish I could have gone to see it.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 29, 2006)

It would have been nice to be able to catch the lecture but dinner and drinks makes for a fine second choice! All of you are probably on the way home as I type this, so get home safe and come back to NY soon for a night out on MY turf!!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm dying to hear how this went!!!!


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 29, 2006)

Did you say UNIVERSITY TOUR? Oh, I'd kill for that... Heather, you should come to the University of Michigan. We're just that incredible. John Edwards made us his last stop on his "Opportunity Rocks!" tour to combat poverty, and he got a record crowd on our Diag. I got to meet him, it was amazing. You should totally come


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

We have this thing at Indiana University of Pennsylvania, called 6 o'clock series. We get speakers that involve everything from Religion, to Sex. I've been to quite a few of them, and they're all really good... if you DO consiter the campus tour thing, its just something to keep in mind


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 29, 2006)

And if you do consider the campus tour thing, come to Carleton University in Ottawa next year.  

Also, be there any transcripts or some such available?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I got home this afternoon, fell sound asleep, and now I'm up trying to get back in touch with the world. 

Heather did an amazing job. She was VERY nervous going in, it's not her usual audience or role, but she rose to the occasion and really was embraced by the over capacity crowd. 

I just want to thank ALL of you who came to join us, and our after-lecture crew who hung out with us and showed us some NY/Tri-state hospitality. I had a GREAT time, and I'd love to hang out again sometime... it was really fun.  

There will be a few pictures circulating around (Toni took some, Lilly took some, and Peter took a few.... hopefully they'll all be willing to share). 

We did have recorder going (digicam) and it cut off sometime around 50 mins in. I'm sure we'll figure out something we can do with it.... and if I can get a burned copy from Heather and John, I would be glad to attempt a transcription based on what we "do" have taped.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's a site which will host files for free for a period of time. You can compress the audio into MP3 format or some video format and store up to 1 gb for free here... 
http://www.yousendit.com/

Just provide the link. I've used it before and it's great. No strings and a good resource.

By the way, finally met L, my long time chat buddy after all these years. What a treat that was, even though I wish I could have gone to the talk too but those 5 am wake up calls limit my nightlife.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the post, AnnMarie!

I'm so glad it went so well! I had no doubt it would. Heather is definitely someone special. I'm sorry I missed it, but who knows - maybe I'll catch her on tour


----------



## Jes (Mar 29, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Did you say UNIVERSITY TOUR? Oh, I'd kill for that... Heather, you should come to the University of Michigan. We're just that incredible. John Edwards made us his last stop on his "Opportunity Rocks!" tour to combat poverty, and he got a record crowd on our Diag. I got to meet him, it was amazing. You should totally come


michigan, michigan, michigan! GOSH! (Napoleon Dynamite)
2 words: Go Illini!


----------



## toni (Mar 29, 2006)

First off, Heather did a wonderful job. She really represented the fat community quite well. She went through her presentation with the poise and ease of a true professional. Everyone in that room was totally intrigued by what she was saying, you could hear a pin drop. The venue was packed, every seat was taken and there were plenty of people standing up (for the full hour and a half) to listen to Heather speak. I am sure she really opened a lot of peoples mind to the idea of fat acceptence.

Secondly, it was great to finally meet some of the dimensions crowd. I met Heather, Lilly, Ann Marie, John, Peter, Andres, Bruce, Mikey, the young dude from yonkers (cant remember his name, SORRY! could be...might be keith?) and of course our new friend Aris. They are the most interesting group of people I have ever met. I look forward to seeing them again. For anyone who has never met any of the women I have mentioned, you have to know, they are 1000 times more beautiful in person. The awesome pictures they post really do not do them justice.

I will be posting some pics I took last night in the events section within the next couple of days.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 29, 2006)

Heather did a killer job last night! As always she represented the fat community with poise, finesse and did so eloquently and with a sense of humor. She should be applauded by all!
It was nice to meet all of the folks who joined us for a cocktail and dinner and I hope we all can get together again!
Again Heather, congratulations and thank you!
Michael


----------



## Mikey (Mar 29, 2006)

Toni, it is Keith and you also forgot Bruce...father of the now famous drink...Red Tide, or Red Herring.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Toni, it is Keith and you also forgot Bruce...father of the now famous drink...Red Tide, or Red Herring.




LMAO... Red Death, or Devil.... so he'd have you believe!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2006)

toni said:


> First off, Heather did a wonderful job. She really represented the fat community quite well. She went through her presentation with the poise and ease of a true professional. Everyone in that room was totally intrigued by what she was saying, you could hear a pin drop. The venue was packed, every seat was taken and there were plenty of people standing up (for the full hour and a half) to listen to Heather speak. I am sure she really opened a lot of peoples mind to the idea of fat acceptence.
> 
> Secondly, it was great to finally meet some of the dimensions crowd. I met Heather, Lilly, Ann Marie, John, Peter, Andres, Bruce, Mikey, the young dude from yonkers (cant remember his name, SORRY! could be...might be keith?) and of course our new friend Aris. They are the most interesting group of people I have ever met. I look forward to seeing them again. For anyone who has never met any of the women I have mentioned, you have to know, they are 1000 times more beautiful in person. The awesome pictures they post really do not do them justice.
> 
> I will be posting some pics I took last night in the events section within the next couple of days.




Just to say... Toni rocks my world. She's funny as hell, cute as a button (she needs new pics in avatar & profile, little one does her no justice!), and I was impressed by her "come alone and enjoy" attitude... it takes balls to immerse yourself in a group you've never met, and she didn't miss a beat.... I am sooooo glad I made the trip. 

I honestly had one of the best social times I've had in YEARS last night, and that was due completely to the fantastic company of everyone who joined us.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Mar 29, 2006)

I definitly had a great time last night. It was fun meeting everyone. Heather looks amazingly beautiful in person. Her lecture made quite an impression on the largely non-FA/BBW crowd. Don Kulick, the director of the Center for the Study of Gender and Sexuality at NYU should be given kudos for giving our community a platform.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2006)

Judge_Dre said:


> I definitly had a great time last night. It was fun meeting everyone. Heather looks amazingly beautiful in person. Her lecture made quite an impression on the largely non-FA/BBW crowd. Don Kulick, the director of the Center for the Study of Gender and Sexuality at NYU should be given kudos for giving our community a platform.



Agree with you on kudos to Don. It was his vision that made this possible, and his attitude set the tone for an amazingly open and interested crowd of "outsiders" - it was a really good feeling overall.


----------



## toni (Mar 30, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Toni, it is Keith and you also forgot Bruce...father of the now famous drink...Red Tide, or Red Herring.



MICKEY!!! You need to read again my friend. How could I forget the kilt dude? I totally included Bruce, he is listed right before you. I think you saw your name and just got tooooooooooooo excited to notice.


----------



## toni (Mar 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Just to say... Toni rocks my world. She's funny as hell, cute as a button (she needs new pics in avatar & profile, little one does her no justice!), and I was impressed by her "come alone and enjoy" attitude... it takes balls to immerse yourself in a group you've never met, and she didn't miss a beat.... I am sooooo glad I made the trip.




AWWWW thats so sweet :wubu: :bow:

I can not help but agree with you on everything LMAO

Really though, you guys are very open and welcoming, you made it very easy.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn... I really wish I could have made it out to this whole thing, although I would have just sat in the corner with my mouth shut, possibly sipping on some whiskey or some such.  I can't easily immerse myself into a group of people I don't exactly know, even if I'm familiar with their faces and online personas.


----------



## MaxiG (Mar 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got home this afternoon, fell sound asleep, and now I'm up trying to get back in touch with the world.
> 
> ...



Ann Marie,

I can almost picture it in my mind, and the fact that you all had such a great time is wonderful. It seems as if the people who filled that space really had an opportunity to see something worthwhile, and that new perspectives were created.

I am still sorry I was stuck in northern NH, but I can imagine how much fun it truly was! Congrats to everyone, especially HEATHER! 

Hasta,

Maxi


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 30, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Toni, it is Keith and you also forgot Bruce...father of the now famous drink...Red Tide, or Red Herring.


http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink179.html
Are you all happy now????


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink179.html
> Are you all happy now????




Actually...yes.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Just to say... Toni rocks my world. She's funny as hell, cute as a button (she needs new pics in avatar & profile, little one does her no justice!), and I was impressed by her "come alone and enjoy" attitude... it takes balls to immerse yourself in a group you've never met, and she didn't miss a beat.... I am sooooo glad I made the trip.



I second that!

One of the great things about meeting people from Dimensions is that you're kinda sorta not really meeting them for the first time, because technically, we've all known each other for years. It's a very unique and special thing to be able to get together with like-minded people and last night was no exception! The only down side is that there were so many of us and I didn't get as well aquainted with everyone as much as I would have liked, but hey, that's just another reason to get together more often!

Any who were in attendance last night and anyone else who posts here is welcome to hit me up on myspace, just send emails.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Actually...yes.



I told you it existed!! I can't get you drunk on the job at Heavenly Bodies so get the gang to come down to my stomping grounds on Long Island on any off-week and we'll consume many of them!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 30, 2006)

I concur with AnnMarie. the lecture was spectacular. I posted some pictures over on the Main Dimensions Board if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 30, 2006)

Bruce,I still think its all Urban Legend! Its all a conspiracy...we know you set up that link as soon as you got home...lol Even if it isn't...it sure made for lots of fun and you took it all in good humor. You are a good man...glad we got to meet!


----------



## Mikey (Mar 30, 2006)

Lilly, you posted the pics already! Wow...looks, smarts and efficiency!


----------



## Mikey (Mar 30, 2006)

Toni, I stand corrected! Indeed, you didn't leave Bruce out.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 30, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Bruce,I still think its all Urban Legend! Its all a conspiracy...we know you set up that link as soon as you got home...lol Even if it isn't...it sure made for lots of fun and you took it all in good humor. You are a good man...glad we got to meet!




Right back at ya, tough guy! We all gotta head out to MA for Heavenly Bodies some time soon!


----------



## Mikey (Mar 30, 2006)

I am heading up on Saturday...want to come? You can play Crosby, I will do Hope!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 30, 2006)

bruceman??? mikey??? you there??? i decided to put my fab event planning skills to use and attempt a nyc metro area meetup... you guys game??? 

i asked toni if she wanted to give you a heads up, but apparently i am in charge of guy wrangling too... lololol


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 30, 2006)

In response to both Michael and Aris, I've already got plans for this weekend. I am HOPING that I can get out to MA for the April 15th party, we shall see. My work schedule is a major pain in the ass (3 required Sat's per month), so if I don't go that weekend, I have no idea when the next available weekend will be.
However, with Goddesses right here, I'm sure we all can get something together possibly for next weekend...just keep me posted.


----------



## toni (Mar 30, 2006)

EWWWW Goddesses


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 30, 2006)

Goddesses is really the only thing I'd do in NYC aside from the Bat Cave, and that's an aquired taste. Not a BBW club in the least, but it's where I feel at home.


----------



## toni (Mar 30, 2006)

You wouldn't go to large encounters?


----------



## Judge_Dre (Mar 31, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Goddesses is really the only thing I'd do in NYC aside from the Bat Cave, and that's an aquired taste. Not a BBW club in the least, but it's where I feel at home.



I figured you looked familiar. I go to Batcave alot. It's actually a great place to meet BBWs. All the hot, goth chicks come out at night.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm with toni on the Goddesses thing. Not that Large Encounter is such a joy. Maybe we need to start our own venue. 
May I ask, what is BatCave? Sounds a bit kinky...not that I am judging anyone.
Dre, good to see you jump in the thread!!


----------



## Mikey (Mar 31, 2006)

JUst re-read the Judge's post. I have no problem with Goth, just how will this preppy guy fit in? I do have blackwear, is that enough?


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 31, 2006)

just chant "morrisey is God" over and over again.


----------



## Placebo (Mar 31, 2006)

Mikey said:


> I am heading up on Saturday...want to come? You can play Crosby, I will do Hope!


this saturday? hmmm whats a price range hotel etc, besides gas for the ride up?


----------



## Placebo (Mar 31, 2006)

Mikey said:


> JUst re-read the Judge's post. I have no problem with Goth, just how will this preppy guy fit in? I do have blackwear, is that enough?


paddles whips and nipple clips?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 31, 2006)

Placebo said:


> paddles whips and nipple clips?



Oh my. Seeing Mikey in all that stuff is well worth the cost and risks of riding the Fung Wah bus to Chinatown.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 31, 2006)

Placebo said:


> this saturday? hmmm whats a price range hotel etc, besides gas for the ride up?



Aris and I were thinking for next weekend, actually. I'll be there this weekend with a friend from out of state, but you and Andres and Aris are of course welcome to come join in. It's right by Penn Station, so just take whatever train you took on Tuesday night.

For discount flyers, go to http://www.nycgoth.com/, click on Clubs, and then click on Albion Saturdays on the left-side menu.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Aris and I were thinking for next weekend, actually. I'll be there this weekend with a friend from out of state, but you and Andres and Aris are of course welcome to come join in. It's right by Penn Station, so just take whatever train you took on Tuesday night.
> 
> For discount flyers, go to http://www.nycgoth.com/, click on Clubs, and then click on Albion Saturdays on the left-side menu.



I think Keith was answering Mikey.... he's coming up to MA this weekend - boy this thread is confusing.


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think Keith was answering Mikey.... he's coming up to MA this weekend - boy this thread is confusing.


Let's add something to the mix. If anyone is going to change his/her hair, I really do need advance warning. I have a vague memory of AM saying her hair was dark now, but still... I'm very resistant to change and I need to be approached slowly, people.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> Let's add something to the mix. If anyone is going to change his/her hair, I really do need advance warning. I have a vague memory of AM saying her hair was dark now, but still... I'm very resistant to change and I need to be approached slowly, people.



hahah.. yeah, my hair is uber dark (for me) right now. In my attempt to get my red right, I've had to OVER correct to try to get the color to stick better. 

But yup, I'm a redhead now, of the darker variety. 

Unfortunatley (or they were afraid I'd bust their cameras), I'm only "facially" in one pic from the entire event so far... so I can't really show it to you with any good quality.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> hahah.. yeah, my hair is uber dark (for me) right now. In my attempt to get my red right, I've had to OVER correct to try to get the color to stick better.
> 
> But yup, I'm a redhead now, of the darker variety.
> 
> Unfortunatley (or they were afraid I'd bust their cameras), I'm only "facially" in one pic from the entire event so far... so I can't really show it to you with any good quality.



Coincidentally, the only time I found I was at an angle where I could conveniently photograph you from the front was when you were half naked. For some reason I had this sneaking suspicion that if I made any false moves toward my camera at that time I would be very sorry.


----------



## Placebo (Mar 31, 2006)

IM SO CONFUSED and lost (in the thread)
if its within my budget i will so go this weekend aka TOMARROW, but if not ill get my funds together and go up with bruce on the 15th.. if bruce can't make it, ill still come up on the 15th regardless . next weekend im pulling a double shift at work though so im not going to be able to go out, sleep, eat, etc.... but thats if i dont jump off a bridge first


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2006)

Placebo said:


> IM SO CONFUSED and lost (in the thread)
> if its within my budget i will so go this weekend aka TOMARROW, but if not ill get my funds together and go up with bruce on the 15th.. if bruce can't make it, ill still come up on the 15th regardless . next weekend im pulling a double shift at work though so im not going to be able to go out, sleep, eat, etc.... but thats if i dont jump off a bridge first



Cool, then we'll see you either tomorrow or in a couple of weeks... either way... we'll (Heather/John and I) be there!


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Coincidentally, the only time I found I was at an angle where I could conveniently photograph you from the front was when you were half naked. For some reason I had this sneaking suspicion that if I made any false moves toward my camera at that time I would be very sorry.



 Interesting... heh


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

ok, i am planning an outing on sat 4/8.... not to be confused with "wuhsta" the weekend of 4/15... 

so, the real question is what is there to do besides going to large encounters or goddesses... the bat cave??? it would give me occasion to wear a pair of my knee high doc martens... which could be cool... (i so love my boots)

is anyone up for singing??? lilly, if you are serious about the fung wah bus, i will find a good place to sing (for some reason the weather girls come to mind) 

i also like miss toodles idea of actually finding a place that people can talk.... in fact, i can say for certain that toodles and i will be hanging out next saturday... 

dinner - i am definitely planning a dinner... whether i order more than a glass of water is debateable... 

hit me back...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2006)

Tina said:


> Interesting... heh



Did we not mention that part of the presentation??













ahahaha, kidding... we shared a room.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 31, 2006)

Placebo said:


> IM SO CONFUSED and lost (in the thread)
> if its within my budget i will so go this weekend aka TOMARROW, but if not ill get my funds together and go up with bruce on the 15th.. if bruce can't make it, ill still come up on the 15th regardless . next weekend im pulling a double shift at work though so im not going to be able to go out, sleep, eat, etc.... but thats if i dont jump off a bridge first




Damn. I can't rep you for the one post bandit signature because I already repped you for something else.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 31, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> ok, i am planning an outing on sat 4/8.... not to be confused with "wuhsta" the weekend of 4/15...
> 
> so, the real question is what is there to do besides going to large encounters or goddesses... the bat cave??? it would give me occasion to wear a pair of my knee high doc martens... which could be cool... (i so love my boots)
> 
> ...



My whole problem is that I work on Saturdays and I won't be able to get out to NYC until late, which is why I proposed the idea of hitting a night club. I can MAYBE squeeze in dinner beforehand, but it would have to be around the 9:30pm time frame. As far as where we go afterward, I think the Bat Cave would be the more enjoyable of the two.

PS I've known Miss Toodles for a LONG time and it's ABOUT TIME that she and I met in person as well. Both of you are on my myspace so feel free to email me with whatever either one of you have in mind for next week.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Placebo said:


> paddles whips and nipple clips?




that would be the club "paddles" - (don't ask / don't tell)


----------



## Placebo (Apr 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Damn. I can't rep you for the one post bandit signature because I already repped you for something else.


heh it's ok, ill just make believe it was for both =P


----------



## Placebo (Apr 1, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> that would be the club "paddles" - (don't ask / don't tell)


oh jeez.......


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 1, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> that would be the club "paddles" - (don't ask / don't tell)



Oh my gawd. I thought that place closed years ago.


----------



## TS Monkey (May 5, 2006)

Maybe I'm behind the times here. Did the lecture get taped or transcribed? Did it already get posted online somewhere? I was really curious to hear more about it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 5, 2006)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5537


----------



## TS Monkey (May 5, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

